# Keeping tegu outdoors in Oklahoma



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been thinking of building an enclosure outdoors for the tegu I'm getting when he gets a bit older. I live in Oklahoma City and was wondering if he would be ok outdoors all year long. I would build a burrow for him, probably about 2 feet deep (or deeper if needed). It can get pretty cold here in the winter, but if he can burrow deep enough is it ok? 

Also, does anyone who keeps them outdoors have any problems with parasites?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 12, 2009)

Never had a problem with parasites. What are your temps like during summer and winter?


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 12, 2009)

The temps are probably a lot like yours in MO. Gets real warm and pretty humid in summer and can get pretty cold in winter. I think in summer it averages between 90-100. Winter is a little crazy though. This year it got down to like 9, but it fluctuates a lot. It probably averages about 30-40 in winter.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 12, 2009)

Honestly what I do, during the spring, summer, and fall months, they stay outside. When it start getting to cold, they are slowing down so they come inside into their rubbermaids. Then they sleep through winter again. Works for me in Missouri.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 12, 2009)

That sounds like a great idea. So when they are about to hibernate in the fall, you just put them in a rubbermaid tote with some dirt and mulch and they burrow themselves under or do they just stay there on top? No lighting or heat? Sorry for all the questions, I have never had any reptiles before that hibernated. 

I think that might be what I do. I would love for him to be outside, but I just worried about the winters.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 13, 2009)

No lighting or heat in the rubbermaids since they are starting to go down. I just fill half of the rubbermaid with mulch, and toss in a bowl of water. Drill a few holes in the side for air though lol. I use those big christmas tree totes. You can get them cheap right after christmas, though this time of the year may be hard trying to find one.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will definitely think that over. I would love to keep him outside after he turns a year or two old.


----------



## Rudd (Apr 13, 2009)

I do the same except I don't use mulch, just paper on the bottom and some crumpled up paper on the top. If you keep them outside and your spring time still gets cold in the evenings just use a red light for warmth. Mine stay outside even though it gets around 35 in the evenings but the hide with the light keeps it around 60 on the cold nights.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 13, 2009)

good idea, i would definitely need to do this. it dropped into the 30's last week here. it's the middle of APRIL for crying out loud! warm up already!!!


----------

